# North East Steel wks a look back



## dave (Feb 10, 2009)

Inspired by the world of shadows report i thought i would dig out some of mine from recent years some of the buildings have since been demolished. These are mainly around the cleveland works area south bank coke ovens the old pig casting machine site and the ore handling plant etc a lot of has sadly gone i have plenty more pics if people are interested.






the old pig casting machine site office this building has now gone pic taken about 4 years ago.





looking out of the offces towards south bank coke ovens





another one from the office










gatehouse at the riverside 





some night pics of the south bank coke ovens dorman long coal bunker you can see red hot coke in the catcher.





almost on the top floor stunning views of industrial teesside from here.





at this point the conveyor belt entered the bunker though long since removed just a steel mesh guard is all that protects you from a sheer drop to the bottom i remember the wind was howling through this and it was pretty scary with clanking of metal etc.





way down below a lorry discharges its load of coal to be eventually made into coke for the blast furnaces





This is the large building next to the DL tower for the blending of the coal etc looking out at the plant.





this is a view of the coal stocking yard which i dont think is in use now the coal was loaded into a tunnel which then came up this conveyor.





final one from here looking down at the old loco shed now i think they service the lorries in there.





A look at the the old ore handling plant whats left of it with the coke ovens in the background





the Middlesbrough Saltburn main raiway line passes through the steel works this is a view looking towards middlesbrough from near south bank station.





An old office for the Colliery arch plant cleveland works.




another one looking out of the window





The old colliery arch plant demolished last year 2008.





all this has now gone site totally flattened





final pic of south bank coke ovens from cleveland wks. hope you have enjoyed these pics i have a lot more if anyone is interested all the pics cover a period from 2004 to 2008. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 10, 2009)

Excellent Report. Many thanks for sharing 

Loving the shots inside the large Colliery Arch Plant Warehouse particularly. Shame it's now gone.

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 10, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> Loving the shots inside the large Colliery Arch Plant Warehouse particularly.



Me too. What an amazing array of interesting-looking wheels and things.
Fantastic site, dave. Enjoyed seeing that.


----------



## andy m (Feb 10, 2009)

Absolutely awesome, thanks for posting!


----------



## ashless (Feb 10, 2009)

dave said:


> the Middlesbrough Saltburn main raiway line passes through the steel works this is a view looking towards middlesbrough from near south bank station.



Loving this one, good work


----------



## MaBs (Feb 10, 2009)

Some really interesting pictures there! Shame parts of it have been demolished!


----------



## Parkus. (Feb 10, 2009)

Good stuff 

Wish I could have seen Consett iron works - furnesses / ovens 15 storeys tall, apparently when they opened them the whole sky would go red, I've heard loads of stories about dogs coats going red aswell 


Love all the old north east industry - mines, pits, steel / iron works


----------



## wolfism (Feb 10, 2009)

Superb - thanks for posting these, Dave. They really do it justice, even from the little I've seen of it - and I agree with ashless, the railway track photo is full of atmosphere.


----------



## Sabtr (Feb 10, 2009)

Industry at its best I reckon. So sad to see places like this simply vanishing. The pic with the cold? slag heaps in is great - just how I remember it when I was young! 

Excellent work in reporting this stuff.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Feb 10, 2009)

Brilliant!! Love stuff like this.

M


----------



## dave (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments guys i always reckon heavy industrial sites wether in a state of decay or in use always pruduce great photo oppurtunities.


----------



## BigLoada (Feb 10, 2009)

Great set of photos man. Sad to think of places like this no longer in production and the huge Consett works which is now just a field.


----------



## pinkzpix (Feb 10, 2009)

Great photos! Although I've always lived on Teesside I'd never really taken much nocie of all the industrial/chemical sites until I started working in Eston last year. I love seeing it all every day and wondering what's happening in all the buildings and what all the pipes are for - the drive from Eston to Redcar past the Wilton site is amazing. Most people think I'm weird because they think it's all bloody awful, but I think it's fascinating


----------



## BigLoada (Feb 10, 2009)

pinkzpix said:


> Great photos! Although I've always lived on Teesside I'd never really taken much nocie of all the industrial/chemical sites until I started working in Eston last year. I love seeing it all every day and wondering what's happening in all the buildings and what all the pipes are for - the drive from Eston to Redcar past the Wilton site is amazing. Most people think I'm weird because they think it's all bloody awful, but I think it's fascinating



Check out Seal Sands at night. Its awesome. Heavy industry rocks!


----------



## Northern Exposure (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for sharing those Dave, it certainly has changed. There is a large electric fence surrounding it now too which makes access somewhat awkward 

That pic of the lines is superb.


----------



## bripick (Sep 7, 2009)

can you show us more of this place we used to work ther a long time ago


----------

